# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Suzana Zisi

## INDRITI

Atehere te nderuar kam kenaqesine qe tju ofroj disa krijime qe me kane pelqyer.
Uroj te ndjeni te njenjten kenaqesi  :buzeqeshje: 

*Ëndërr ...*

Mbrëmë,
gjithë natën
isha me ty...
T’i këputa 
venat…
T’i zbërtheva 
eshtrat…
T’i gjakosa 
flokët…
Të putha 
në sy.
Mbrëmë,
gjithë natën,
isha 
me ty.
Por, 
në mëngjes,
s’munda 
të të rikrijoja…
S’më dilnin 
gjymtyrët.
S’më mjaftonin 
flokët.
Buzët 
e kafshuara,
fytyra
e plogët.
Dhe, 
ika…
Ika,
mora malet…!
Zjarri, 
që kam brenda,
as shuhet…
As falet...!!!

----------


## INDRITI

*Dashuria ju ka harruar*

Mos e kërkoni 
puthjen!
S’keni për ta gjetur!
Këtu,
thellë 
e kam tretur…!
Mos e kërkoni
ndjenjën,
kyçur
në shpellën 
e mungesës!
Mos e kërkoni 
arsyen!
Shtatë pashë nën dhe’,
ka mbetur…
Mos e kërkoni 
moshën!
Me zero
e kam shumëzuar.
Mos e kërkoni 
Dashurinë!
Ju ka harruar...!!!

----------


## INDRITI

Rrënqethjet,
e mëngjesit 
të brishtë.
Klithjet,
e pasioneve 
të ndaluara.
Lotët,
e fëmijërisë 
së largët.
Pendesën,
për “fajet” 
e shkuara.
Ecejaket,
në kërkim 
të shpirtit.
Alegorinë,
e telefonatave
të ndërprera.
Letrat ,
që dot s’i shkrova…
M’i mori era...!

----------


## INDRITI

Në Atlantik,
u zhyta
në magjinë 
e ekzistencës
joreale.
Në Bermude,
u njësova
me të fshehtat 
magnetike.
Ligjet e fizikës,
i shumëzova
me ligjet morale.
E,
dolën 
jashtë kohe:
Njerëzit,
Jeta, 
Paranojat biblike...!
S’ka mëngjese,
vjeshtë,
shekull.
S’ka nocione,
fundi 
e fillimi.
Mbete
vetëm ti...
Mbi botë.
Pa kohë.
Pafundësisht,
imi…!

----------


## INDRITI

Endesh 
si hije,
Mes ecejakesh
të pasosura…
Dashnor 
i përjetshëm.
Tragjik
i shekujve.
Ti.
Donzhuani 
shqiptar
i legjendave.
Ti. 
Fantazma 
ironike
e netëve…!
Kostandin!
“Vëlla”
i përbaltur.
Pse 
frikë 
patën?
Pse 
s’thanë 
të vërtetën?
Që, 
Doruntainat,
ti,
i ndërrroje 
përditë.
Pse 
e përçudnuan
kështu 
legjendën?
Pse 
mbyllën 
sytë?
Shkatërron
dhe rilind.
Shuan
dhe ndez,
Ëndërrat 
e vajzave, 
të prera 
në mes...!
Herë – copa balte 
tragjike, 
lëshon.
Herë – ar – eliksir dashurie.
Herë Doruntinën – princeshë, 
përqafon.
Herë, 
i frikshëm,
shfaqesh 
si hije.
Qëndron 
statujë,
mes jetës 
dhe varrit.
Dhe, 
stepesh!
Të hysh,
a,të dalësh?
Të rendësh ,
mes territ 
dhe 
skandalit,
a,
hapin, 
gjëkundi,
ta ndalësh?
Kostandin!
Don Zhuani im, shqiptar.
Oqeane lotësh
mblodhe,
në altarët 
e pritjes.
Pasione pa fund
ndeze.
Shojte,
zjarre 
tragjikë.
Me alibinë- satirë
të Ngritjes,
nga,
i yti 
varr,
alegorik…!
Endesh
fantazmë,
mes, 
ecejakesh
të panumërta...
Dashnor 
i përjetshëm.
“Vëlla”!!!
Ah, 
sikur...!
Doruntinat 
e dhimbjes,
nuk vdesin.
Rilindin, 
nga brinjët 
e tua…
Si 
Eva,
nga Adami,
dikur …!!!

----------


## INDRITI

Ps.*Keto poezi jane shkeputur nga libri"E  BARDHA  ESHTE  PAK..." Botuar ne Tirane ne gusht 2004. do te vijojme neser*   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## INDRITI

Kush tha
që,
sytë
ti mori errësira?
Dhe,
që 
buzëqeshja,
fluturoi në re?
Ti,
je 
këtu, 
Miki,
miku im i vogël.
Je,
këtu,
me ne!
Ende
është
mes nesh,
frymëmarrja jote
Të bukurën
buzëqeshje,
këtu e ke!!!
Endesh 
si një ëngjëll, 
nëpër ditët tona.
Sytë e tu 
të brishtë,
i shoh 
dhe në gjumë.
Jeta, 
është 
e shkurtër,
do shihemi, Miki.
Miku im
i vogël,
që,
më mungon,
kaq shumë...

----------


## INDRITI

Ti, 
je.
Ti, 
sje.
Te ndjej,
dhe
ste ndjej!
Shfaqesh i persosur,
diku,
zhdukesh pak me tej.!
Te kerkoj
por,
trembem!!!
Kam frike te te gjej
Ti, 
je.
Ti, 
sje.
Imazhe qe fluturojne andej!
Ti,
sje
ne rruget me pluhur,
ne rudhat e kohes
te flakura tej!
Ti,
je
ne puthjet,
dritherimat,
ne gjakun
qe cmend legjendat,
te ndjej
Ti,
sje
ne syte qe u lodhen,
nga erresira
me emrin: Dite.
Ti,
je
ne endrrat e bardha,
qe,
embel,
dritherojne 
drite.
Ti,
sje imazh interneti,
qe,
ndjek valet
e,
shfaqet ne Yahoo.
Ti ndiej hapat,
eja!
Jam duke te pritur,
ketu.
Eja,
sillma zjarrin.
Dua,
edhe pakez drite
Eja i bukur,Promete!
Harroji 
Perendite!!!

----------


## FLORIRI

O Indrit nga eshte kjo Zisi?Kam pasur nje idhicik me kete mbiemer...lol

----------


## INDRITI

> O Indrit nga eshte kjo Zisi?Kam pasur nje idhicik me kete mbiemer...lol


O Flori me sa di une eshte nga Vlora, por nese do te kem kohe ne ditet e ardheshme do te shkruaj dicka mbi te.  :buzeqeshje: 


*Nga sytë e tu*



Nga sytë e tu, 
buron 
një dritë e mirë.
Kjo dritë, 
ka kohë 
që më mungon
Më duket 
vetja 
shkretëtirë,
dhe
ti,
oaz,
që më tundon.
Jemi 
kaq larg! 
(ndonëse dy hapa)
Mos e zgjat 
dorën
me ngurim.
Se digjem, 
digjem 
porsi flaka,
dhe,
mbetet
veçse,
hiri im!

----------


## INDRITI

*I + I = 2* 

I + I,
bëjnë 2.
Por, 
ti, 
këtë, 
se di.
Për ty,
I + I, 
bëjnë 5 
ose 6.
Dhe,
une,
ne matematikën
tënde
moderne,
ndihem 
jashtë, 
jashtë...!

----------


## INDRITI

*Në shtëpinë e kafshëve*


Kafenë,
ma serviri
ujku.
Duke ëndërruar,
shijen 
e mishit
tim!
Drekën,
ma serviri 
dhelpra.
Duke skicuar ,
arkivolin 
tim!
Darkën,
ma serviri 
urithi.
Duke gërmuar,
varrin 
tim!
Zogjtë e përgjakur 
më lëpijnë
Milingonat,
tatuazh 
më ngjiten 
në shpinë
Ku është dera?
Hapeniiiii
Të hyjë 
këtu,
njeriu.
Njeriu? 
Oh!
Vdiq i ziu!
Bishat 
e egra,
zaptuan 
shtëpinë
Planetet,
në kraharorin tim,
ulërijnë!
Ulerijne!!!

----------


## INDRITI

ثshtë enigmë
për mua
dhe,
ska për tu zgjidhur 
kurrë,
pafundësia
e mendimeve
të tua,
tragjike
Ti,
mos u luhat
mes ëndrrash 
ndjellakeqe.
Ti,
ke 
në shtëpi, 
një mace 
besnike.
Të shoh.
Në mendime
të thella
ke rënë.
Shkundu, pra!
Mos e vrit 
rininë!
Nuk të pengoj.
Heq dorë 
nga lufta.
Unë,
pigmenti, 
që të shtoj 
mërzinë.
Ti, 
prapë i heshtur
اmendon?
اmendon,
me atë mendjen 
tënde, 
bardhë e zi?
Heq dorë nga lufta! 
Më dëgjon?
Një mace 
besnike, 
të pret 
në shtëpi!

----------


## INDRITI

*Stinët e Jetës*

Pranverës
që shkoi, 
ia mora 
drithmat.
Verën 
e thatë, 
me pjalm,
po e lag.
Dhe,
po smë çmendi
vjeshta 
fytyrërrudhur,
dimrin,
do ta kem 
të gjatë
Të gjatë...!






*Fantastiko  Shkencore*

Duart e tua, 
copa dielli.
Sytë, 
meteorë 
të fshehtë.
Këmbët që dridhen,
shkëmbinj 
hënorë.
Buzët,
llavë 
e nxehtë.
Njerëzit,
satelitë spiunë.
Fjalët,
orbita imorale.
Shpirti im,
gjithësia pa fund
Puthja 
jote,
e vetmja gjë reale

----------


## INDRITI

E zgjidha,
magjinë 
e egzistencës.
Jam gjethe, 
e flakur
mes rrugës…
Kalojnë
mbi mua,
pushtete,
këpucësh…!



*Ç’është një zog?*

Një zog, 
nuk është 
thjesht, 
shpend.
Nuk është 
thjesht,
qenie 
që cicëron.
Përpëlitet, 
ai,
brenda 
çdo njeriu.
Qesh 
dhe 
vajton.
Një zog,
përmbys,
anijen
e shpresave.
Pastaj, 
ngarkuar 
me ëndrra,
fluturon…
Një zog, 
çukit shpirtin,
çdo çast.
Pastaj... 
Me hipokrizi,
shëron...!
Dhe...
Cicërima – këmbanë,
tmerron,
varrin tënd.
Një zog,
nuk është 
thjesht, 
shpend.
Është, 
vdekja
dhëmbërënë...!

----------


## INDRITI

*Shtëpia me themele eshtrash…*


Shtëpia ime,
në kufi 
me legjendat. 
Ngritur 
mbi themele 
eshtrash.
Rrobat, 
endur 
me flokë 
njomëzakesh.
Kurora, 
me petale 
gënjeshtrash…!
Me heshtën 
e lashtë
e të ndryshkur,
çarçafin 
e harresës, 
gris.
Duke i thurur
pelena
jetës,
përtyp 
vdekjen time, 
por, 
dot, 
s’e gëlltis…!

----------


## INDRITI

Natën, 
kur ti flije,
t’u futa 
në shpirt.
Nga rruga, 
që, 
vetëm unë 
e di.
U përballa,
me dhjetra portrete 
femrash.
U përgjaka, 
në qindra skelete 
emrash,
dhe, 
qava 
me oiii...!
U ngatërrova,
në labirintet 
e psherëtimave.
Mes premtimesh boshe, 
vuaj…
Puthjet pijanece,
belbëzojnë:
-E dashur,
je, 
në dhe të huaj!
Dhe rend, 
por, 
shpirti
s’paska fund.
Ti
po zgjohesh.
Dhe një sekondë, 
ka ngelur…
Po shkoj
me shpresën,
se,
imazhi im,
do jetë 
diku…
Në tokën 
e pashkelur...!

----------


## INDRITI

*Baladë plehrash…!*


Endem
rrugëve të tua,
duke lënë 
gjymtyrët,
qelizat,
indet,
peng.
Endem,
skutave të tua,
duke i falur
frymën
plehrave.
Endem,
hijesh,
fantazmash,
duke vrarë 
ëndërrat,
këtu.
Ç’fatkeqësi
për mua
me ju,
fëmijët e së keqes…!
Endem
legjendash,
duke vjedhur 
virtyte,
për t’ia arnuar, 
jetës...!!!

----------


## INDRITI

*Hija e kumbullës*


Sa çel sytë,
hija 
e kumbullës, 
më pushton.
Dridhet 
ajo,
si vajza 
miturake, 
në dashurinë e parë.
Pas perdes, 
kumbulla 
gjelbëron,
por,
perdja, 
na ka ndarë.
Dhe, 
përfytyroj…
Gjethet, 
si qerpikë.
Degëzat, 
që bëjnë hije.
Kokërrzat 
e athta, 
si gjinj 
njomëzakeje.
Mbi to, 
brumbujt
si buzë fëmije.
Dhe koha,
kalon…
Hija 
mbi perde, 
dridhet, 
si më parë.
Pas perdes, 
kumbulla, 
gjelbëron.
Por, 
perdja, 
na ka ndarë…!

----------


## INDRITI

*The same shit in different days*


Jeta, 
përsërit
veten,  
çdo ditë.
Unë, 
kapur 
pas një fije kashte,
dua, 
lumin 
ta kaloj.
Shkoj 
tek mesi,
por,
rryma, 
shpejt 
më kthen.
Dhe, 
notoj.
Por…
Çdo mëngjes, 
veten, 
e shoh 
në breg.
Rrethuar, 
nga të njëjtat 
fytyra,
dhe, 
nga i njëjti 
vështrim, 
që 
djeg.
Ndaj, 
me emocion
notoj.
Shpresoj, 
akoma 
shpresoj.
Dhe, 
qenien,
ma pushtojnë
pasione të fuqishme.
Që, 
thyhen 
lehtë, 
në barrierën 
e palëvizshme:
“I njëjti m..., 
në ditë 
të ndryshme…”

----------

